# Computer Hard Drive



## bbguy5 (Jan 3, 2011)

Newegg, tigerdirect, ebay


----------



## RussellM74 (Mar 7, 2011)

*Thank you*

Thank you.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

www.tigerdirect.com


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

FWIW, the "PC repairs and upgrades" forum is a better place for these questions. It's all the way at the bottom of the front page.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

operagost said:


> FWIW, the "PC repairs and upgrades" forum is a better place for these questions.


+1. I'm assuming a mod will move it?

I buy virtually all my computer related stuff from Newegg. It's worth noting here that Newegg also carries a lot of house-related stuff.


----------



## Rhizando (Mar 18, 2011)

Make sure to check out slickdeals.net and look for them there.


----------



## mdawson3k (May 3, 2011)

Craigslist?


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Ebay is an option as well.


----------



## Kriggio824 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'd go with newegg or ebay. I find tigerdirect to be a bit on the pricey side. You could also go to pricewatch.com i think it is and find what your looking for and where to get it the cheapest.


----------

